# jigs



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Does anybody make there own jigs and if so are you willing to sale some freestyle type?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What size and color and how many are you looking for?


----------



## You Me & Dupree (Mar 19, 2009)

> *seachaser (1/28/2009)*Does anybody make there own jigs and if so are you willing to sale some freestyle type?




+1 I'd be interested in picking some up as well. Or if anyone is willing to sell me a nice mold and give me some pointers on making my own that'd be awesome too. I'm assuming you'd have to have a way of melting the metal, which I don't.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *You Me & Dupree (3/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *seachaser (1/28/2009)*Does anybody make there own jigs and if so are you willing to sale some freestyle type?
> ...


If you want to melt your own leadcheap you can just use a small cast iron skillet over flame such as a side burner on a gas Bbq pit. You may also make your own molds out of bondo for minimal cost as well.

Fyi

Jimmy


----------



## You Me & Dupree (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info Jim. I might have to give this a shot.....


----------

